# TRIPLETS Help



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

My doe had triplets. Sorry....She is a pygmy Two are alot bigger than the third. The third is wagging its tail and has been trying to feed but I am not sure that it is getting anything. I went to TSC and bought colostrum supplement and Manna pro miulk replacer for goats and some drench for just in case. What in the worlddo you think I should do?? I have seen where many of you have had trips and quads but this little girl is ALOT smaller than the other two. Any Suggestions Appreciated. ~ Terry
:kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am sure she will be fine just check there tummys and make sure they are all getting some milk.


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

I know this will sound stupid but the bigger ones tummy seem more full than the "little" one. Do you all think I should do any suplemental feeding? I havent been this tore up since my youngins "human" were born. lol


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Is it up and running around? As long as you can tell its been eating and it is up and running around it will prob. be ok just keep an eye on it.


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

yep its up. still more wobbley than the other two. bleating and wagging its tail. so you think it has gotten some colostrum?? they were born about 2 today. I wasnt home and I really dont know.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Get her under her mom and make sure she latches on...that little tail wagging is sign that she is hungry and searching, get her on and let her get her fill, she'll soon learn that she needs to be a bit pushy to get food. I've had my does give me triplets of varying sizes before and it is usually the dinkiest kid that ends up growing the fastest


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks. Going out now and get in a wrestling match. She HATES for a human to mess with her udder. lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Tie her if you have to, that baby is looking for food and she will find it if pushed in the right direction...also even if you hold the 2 bigger ones back while the little one searches that may be all she needs to get latched on....and you might be surprised with mama's reaction to you touching her udder, as long as she has kids near her she'll likely think it's them and not you.


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

k I am going out and see what happens. thanks for the support.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Liz in every way.... :thumb: 


good luck....let us know how it goes.... :hug:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

I know it isn't the exact situation, but I had twin bucklings this year and one was much less vigorous than the other...and smaller to. Not extreme difference, but the weaker one rallied, and ended up the same as the other. I bet if it is up and has energy, it will be ok. Just watch and wait....I understand it being heartwrenching!


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

Baby just needs a short time on the udder. I was freaked that my runt girl only drank for a few seconds then quit ~ but I think her tummy was smaller and needed less... and she's growing good now. Just watch, she might be getting a drink when the others are sleeping too...

Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is the baby doing? :hug:


----------



## emear (Aug 1, 2010)

We just had triplets yesterday too! I hope it all turns out well. Just be patient and watch carefully to see if the runt really isn't getting any food.


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

Everybody seems to be doing well today. I am happy about that but I only thin she is giving milk out of one teat. I couldnt get anyhting out of one side. This was a rescue goat and I am not sure of her past. I tell you I still feel worried. I dont know what to do to be honest. Still watching they are taking turns but still the runt is a little wobbly but seems to be happy and all. This is new to me. Never done trips before.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Does her udder feel.....hard or hot...look discolored ect?... if not ...make sure....her plug on the end of her teat is open.... you may have to lightly scrape away... at her orifice.... be gentle....


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

Will try Pam. thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

your welcome...let us know.... :hug:


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

It isnt hard or hot and I did not seem to do any good with a plug in the end. This is Hope. I hope she will do great.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, Congratulations on the triplets, they are so cute.

Now I have had a doe that it took forever to get the plug out. I would milk her and it was like a long piece of spaghetti. I was scared it was mastitis so I took her to the vet. He said no it was just her bodies way of clogging the teat so infection did not set in. 

Try some peppermint oil and see if you can get a good steady stream out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> It isnt hard or hot and I did not seem to do any good with a plug in the end. This is Hope. I hope she will do great.


 OK sounds good...like Lori mentioned...some plugs take a little work to get out...keep trying....act as if you are milking her....also.. put your fingers on both sides of the teat and lightly pull down the whole length of the teat..this helps to get the stuff to come out it is kinda like ...stripping it... don't squeeze to tight.... :hug:


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

I need your opinions still. All of the babies are doing real well however I am still concerned with the small one. She is getting to eat etc but is getting more pushed around. Today the mom stepped on her twice I feel by accident but the little one wasnt strong enough to get away. 

Do you think I should seperate her and just let her feed from her mom?? I am just really worried that she is going to get hurt. I hate the idea of breaking them up but I hate worse the fear of injury. Please tell me what you think.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

At this point taking her away would really stress her, see if you can supplement her with a few ounces in a bottle, if possible though, milk her mom to get it. Don't worry about taking the milk from the kids as mom will produce as much as is being taken, it may be a fight to get her on a bottle but most young kids will take to it if they are hungry and if after she's gotten some extra food she doesn't perk up and get stronger, you just may need to keep her as a house/bottle baby to keep her safe.


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

This may sound obvious, but have you tried holding one of the others so that the little one doesn't have to fight for a teat? 

Even more effective, with our first triplets, my husband would hold the mom in place, gently pressed against the fence or shed and he'd put the smallest kid to the teat and let her nurse as long as she wanted. We would give mom some honeysuckle or grape vine afterwards, so she actually got to the point where she didn't mind the "forced feedings." I would hold the biggest kid and pet him so that he was distracted and wouldn't be able to force the little one off.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

kids-n-peeps has a good idea as does Liz

I did what Liz said and they quickly adapted to nursing off mom and the bottle. They got stronger and I didnt have to worry about them getting hurt or stepped on as they were able to fight for the teat as much as their siblings (I say they because it was two out of quads). Made it easy because i could leave for the day and they might not get as much milk but I didnt have to worry abotu them being without for the entire day if I had pulled fully to bottle feed. Supplementing is much easier


----------

